# How long for silicone to cure?



## racer69 (May 24, 2006)

I am using GE Silicone to attach EcoEarth to Great Stuff to the back of the viv. It has been 24 hours but there are some serious fumes in the tank when I put my head in it. This can't be safe for the frogs can it? How long does this curing process really take?

Thanks in advance for any replys.


----------



## sierraaquarium (Mar 4, 2006)

I seemed to be fume free after 2 days. 
Keeping my windows and doors open to allow for a breeze may have helped a bit also.
I didn't lay it on as thick as I probably should have either.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Did some siliconing today myself, and definately breathed in way too many silicone fumes, dizziness ensued.


----------



## kj (Jan 15, 2006)

Keep the lid/ door off the tank and have the windows and doors open it should take about 24 hours 48 at the max


----------



## racer69 (May 24, 2006)

It has been almost 36 hours, and it still has a silicone type smell. It is not the noxious fumes from before but there is a smell. Is this normal, and can I add frogs? I don't want anything to happen to the little guys so I want to be sure.

Thanks again
Todd


----------



## Hak (Jul 10, 2005)

The smell lasted almost a week in the 2 vivs i have done and i think it may have something to do with the humidity in my climate. Since it is so dry here i think it takes a bit longer for the silicon to cure vs. somewhere with higher RH. From what I have read silicon uses water to expell the amonias and other gasses during the curing process. I could be wrong about the way it works chemically but I have noticed it takes a lot longer for me for the smell to go away compared to most who have posted on the subject. I just let mine vent like others have said with all doors off and windows open. within 4-5 days i could smell nothing except the coco substrate.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

You actually shouldn't be in such a rush to add frogs anyways. Most people (not all mind you) let the viv stay set up with no frogs in them for a minimum of 3 weeks to a month. This allows the viv to get broken in and you will definitely not have to worry about those smells after that. Best advice would be to wait about 3-4 weeks, get some springtails now and seed the viv long before you put in the frogs, and wait a bit to jump in. If you already have fromgs, they can hang in their temp enclosure for awhile no problem. I know it seems like an eternity to wait, but it's the best thing for the frogs and the viv.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

If it does use water (I honestly don't know), then mist the silicone. I do know that once it skins, it will cure under water.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

i say wat it out!!

there are tons of variables in 'cure time'. ive had some dry in less than a day and others take full weeks. it depends on type, thickness, humidity, air movement, temperature and tons of other stuff can effect it too. id say wait until you dont smell it any more, close it up for a few days, and check and see if you smell it. after you dont smell it any more (even after times of 'closed up' then wait a week before adding animals. its my practice and ive enver had any trouble with early introductions


----------

